# 10 months old and walking. Early???



## Delamere19

Hi,

my LO is almost 10 months and this week has started walking unaided across the room. He can even change direction. Is this quite early? I am soooo proud of my little soldier!! 

x


----------



## isil

it is early :) my son walked at 10 months and it was a shock! It doesn't change things too much though - not as much as starting to crawl or pulling to stand does :rofl:


----------



## Delamere19

isil said:


> it is early :) my son walked at 10 months and it was a shock! It doesn't change things too much though - not as much as starting to crawl or pulling to stand does :rofl:

I can't get enough of watching him toddle about! It's the cutest thing. Just when I think he cant get any more adorable! x


----------



## chubbin

Its VERY early. Myself and DH apparently both walked at 10 months, and LO walked at 11 months (the straggler! ha ha). I always feel quite smug that I walked at 10 months, cos I know its very early. Go Samuel James! Wont be long before he's running now probably :) xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl was just over 10 months when he began to walk. He was about 13 months when he really started to run at full pelt! :wacko: 

Well done samuel! :thumbup:


----------



## suzib76

i dont think its very early, lots of babies walk at 10 months, and equally lots dont walk until lots later, but i dont think 10 months is particularly early


----------



## sabby52

Dec started to run just after 10 months :) Yes he ran from the word go he NEVER walked and he still doesnt !! lol


----------



## Kimmer

I think the 'normal' walking range is anywhere between 8 and 18 months. I was walking at 10 months, my LO was walking at 10 months (running now at 13 months..fun lol)

So not particularly early but still good for him! It's so cute to see such a teeny person waddling around :flower:


----------



## britt1986

My DS starting walking at 9 months. Doctor said it was early, but not unusual.


----------



## Delamere19

Sometimes I think he is far too small to be walking around!!! Still,it is soo cute.

Thanks for all your replies x


----------



## Hotbump

Jr started to walk at 10 months also!!! :happydance: I think I was getting on my sisters nerves because I keep showing him off to them lol :lol:


----------



## TigerLady

I think it is quite early considering the "average" age is 12-14 months. But it's within range of normal, iykwim.

Otter started walking at 9.5 months. DK is a bit over 10 and probably won't walk for at least another month to two.

I think you should be proud! :D


----------



## amygwen

Kenny was 10m when he walked too! It's crazy to see them walk so early because they are just soo little.


----------



## RJsMum

I think it's a bit early, but as someone else pointed out...there are babies who walk much earlier.

DS walked properly unaided at 10 mos 3 days and WOW was it fun to watch! I have so many vids of him coming toward me from across the room and he was ever so proud of himself. This is when the fun REALLY REALLY starts, hehe.


----------



## PitBullMommy

Both Charlotte and Austin were walking at 10 months :)


----------

